# Just a question centrinolabs



## Newbtube (Jan 29, 2018)

So a good friend of mine from elementary school started cycling about a year ago. He was about 40lbs lighter than me and he's now about 15lbs heavier than me and huge 😂😂 anyway so I originally joined this website because we started talking about me possibly cycling and I've done lots of research in the past about it but I've always been worried about the sources I get it from etc. Anyway he sent me a pic of the stuff he uses and it had centrino labs on it. He says the vials cost about 80$ a piece and ive looked them up and ive seen a lot of mixed reviews. What's your all's opinion?? If I'm out of turn in anyway I apologize. I've always told myself there is no such thing as stupid questions.


----------



## Jin (Jan 29, 2018)

There are hundreds of Underground labs.  Chances are you won't find members here who have used the one in question. 

In your introduction you said you were thinking about holding off on the AAS......

if the gear your friend has works for him it'll probably work for you too. Don't you think?


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> There are hundreds of Underground labs.  Chances are you won't find members here who have used the one in question.
> 
> In your introduction you said you were thinking about holding off on the AAS......
> 
> if the gear your friend has works for him it'll probably work for you too. Don't you think?



Hey thanks for the reply. Even though it works for him it definitely isn't guaranteed to work for me. I was actually more or less asking as a personal question to ease my mind. I've never had a site to be able to ask questions to people who may or may not have experimented with things other people have as well. I guess tbh if I ever did get the nerves up to go through with it and I could get it from a source I'd want to know it's something that is legit.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 29, 2018)

No such thing as stupid questions? stick around a while man.


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 29, 2018)

haha will do brother. I'm just not gonna ask the obvious stupid questions &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2018)

Never heard of the lab but if your friend has been using it with success than he'd be your best bet


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 29, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Never heard of the lab but if your friend has been using it with success than he'd be your best bet



Yeah man, he has, I'm not really looking to start cycling till I really know for sure I want to. I'm gonna get all my tests and blood work done first


----------



## ironhardempress (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll chime in here. I have a friend who has much experience with AAS  He recently started using Centrino for the first time and likes the results so far.


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 31, 2018)

ironhardempress said:


> I'll chime in here. I have a friend who has much experience with AAS  He recently started using Centrino for the first time and likes the results so far.



Thank you for your reply! If I'm not mistaken it's an online website too.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2018)

Try it and what results it give a u, if ur  friend is using the same lab I don't see why it would be bunk on u.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 31, 2018)

just buy 2-3 vials of test c and get bloods after a good 6 weeks


----------



## Mythos (Jan 31, 2018)

Are those 10 or 20ml vials?


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 31, 2018)

StoliFTW said:


> just buy 2-3 vials of test c and get bloods after a good 6 weeks



I'm going to get my blood work along with liver kidney testosterone etc tests done mid February before I even decide to cycle. After that I may start with a cycle of test c to see how I deal with that.


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 31, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Are those 10 or 20ml vials?



80$ is for a 10ml vial


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 31, 2018)

Jada said:


> Try it and what results it give a u, if ur  friend is using the same lab I don't see why it would be bunk on u.



So I was honestly asking because the stuff he orders is from an online website.... and before I joined these forums I didn't know how bad it was to order from a website....


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 31, 2018)

I think you already know that deep down you feel its a stupid move to order some crap online. Chances are your buddy has no idea what hes doin so just wait til hes done with the cycle and shrinks back to not much and is smaller than you again. All while learning and reading and doing research. You'll come out ahead in the end.
!S!


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2018)

Before I met my guy I used the internet. There was no other option. No risk of legal action since AAS is fine for personal use here, but I risked getting ripped off. 

Fortunately I got legit gear (for you Z) both times, but that doesn't mean somebody else can't order from the exact same site and get ripped off. It's a total crap shoot. 

Best advice is to educate yourself in regards to AAS and to make friends with people who are similarly minded. You need to know what you're talking about when you're trying to make friends with a guy you know is using AAS. Nobody wants to help a clueless newbie get his hands on AAS unless they're trying to rip you off.


----------



## Newbtube (Jan 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> Before I met my guy I used the internet. There was no other option. No risk of legal action since AAS is fine for personal use here, but I risked getting ripped off.
> 
> Fortunately I got legit gear (for you Z) both times, but that doesn't mean somebody else can't order from the exact same site and get ripped off. It's a total crap shoot.
> 
> Best advice is to educate yourself in regards to AAS and to make friends with people who are similarly minded. You need to know what you're talking about when you're trying to make friends with a guy you know is using AAS. Nobody wants to help a clueless newbie get his hands on AAS unless they're trying to rip you off.



I feel you man. I appreciate it. AAS are no joke nor is the research that comes with it. I honestly couldn't believe the information and knowledge I've already gained just from the last few days. It's crazy when you start digging into the scientific aspect of everything.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 1, 2018)

I’ve used centrino labs before. Are you getting it from a local source? My old source for them went out so haven’t seen them in years. 
Used their test e and oral dbol. Was def real maybe a little underdose but all in all it was good gear


----------



## Newbtube (Feb 4, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> I’ve used centrino labs before. Are you getting it from a local source? My old source for them went out so haven’t seen them in years.
> Used their test e and oral dbol. Was def real maybe a little underdose but all in all it was good gear



 Yeah it's local


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have used centrino labs 4 years back only there test e and test prop
Not bunk but underdosed. Did not get it from an online source though so can’t speak for that but wouldn’t advise against a online source....

sorry just realized this is a year old post was thinking Jan but not realizing it is now 2019


----------

